# Keypad broken, need to remap key



## talfiq (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

I got my laptop, Toshiba Tecra A5 keypad broken on letter "L". Now if I want to change I've to change the whole keyboard since the key cannot be replaced.

Since I want to save my money, and this laptop is old, so I want to remap the key. I was once did the job on Linux, but I'm not sure how to this on FreeBSD.

Googled and found this:
http://www.freebsddiary.org/kbdcontrol.php

but I'm not sure if I want to do this.

Intended Letter - L
Plan to map on key - Right Alt Key (rarely used)

So how to do this? I am not sure what is the code for Right Alt This 

similar case on Linux:
http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-354969.html


----------



## tingo (Mar 26, 2011)

Yopu can use xev(1) to find out what codes different keys produces.


----------

